# Heresy-Online's 40k Timeline



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

test test test


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

wouldnt it be faster to go in reverse order, from current to long past?

mainly due to most of the juicy parts of the fluff arent being printed anymore (ie slaves to darkness & the lost and the damned)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well it doesn't really matter. If people want to go off and do certain parts of background that their more interested in for example (whatever Age/Millennia it may be) we can string it together and fill in the blanks as we go on.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I love the idea; although slightly reel from how certain aspects, texts and quotes simply cannot be categorised in such a way, and how you deign to inflict a sense of reality upon something that was never meant to be anything other, than quite simply, background.

On a more positive plane, the galactical struggle between the C`tan and the Old Ones was very informing, not being a Necron player henceforth. 

Also, I still confused as to why there is nothing between the peak of Eldar civilisation and galactic dominace, to a few minor daemonic incursions in the 41st Millenium (Of course such a monumental undertacking that is this, cannot be done in its entirity but still.. No birth of Slaanesh? Age of Techno-buggery and the Horus Heresy?)

Oh and thank God/the Emperor that you haven`t indicated how Tzeentch, Khorne and Nurgle were formed during AD 1000-2000, such blasphemous crap that lingers around other threads...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> I love the idea; although slightly reel from how certain aspects, texts and quotes simply cannot be categorised in such a way, and how you deign to inflict a sense of reality upon something that was never meant to be anything other, than quite simply, background.
> 
> On a more positive plane, the galactical struggle between the C`tan and the Old Ones was very informing, not being a Necron player henceforth.
> 
> Also, I still confused as to why there is nothing between the peak of Eldar civilisation and galactic dominace, to a few minor daemonic incursions in the 41st Millenium (Of course such a monumental undertacking that is this, cannot be done in its entirity but still.. No birth of Slaanesh? Age of Techno-buggery and the Horus Heresy?)




What I've put up so far is just a sample so far. the "...." indicate where I've skipped a massive gulf of time. Its just because I gave examples from different time periods essentially. Gaps will be filled in in time.



bobss said:


> Oh and thank God/the Emperor that you haven`t indicated how Tzeentch, Khorne and Nurgle were formed during AD 1000-2000, such blasphemous crap that lingers around other threads...


Yeah I despise that piece of background as well. Were supposed to believe that humanity spawned 3 Chaos Gods because of their 'dark ages' when the Eldar (who numbered in the trillions, ruled an empire which spanned the galaxy, and who individually are much more psychically attuned than humans) only spawned one in just under a million years.. yeah right. As well as the fact that even in the Chaos Astartes Codex it states that the formations of the Chaos Gods took billions of years...

But may have to put it up considering its mentioned in the old source material.. we'll see though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

If there is a particular piece of timeline that you care to post that ISN'T in the above list so far, just post it here in the requisite color, and i can simply merge the threads/cut and paste/do my mod-y stuff. 

CP 

sounds like a good idea CotE. +rep


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

CotE great job so far, but how are we gunna distribute the load of doing this. This will be a massive undertaking if we are gunna do this right. I was thinking that if this is to go ahead we need some guide lines for research. I was thinking along the lines of:

1. We need a few people to lead the collection of research and to be the final editors of the time line (aka team captains)

2. Its only a thought but for the people who are helping gather info maybe we could assign a certain era for people to research for like 3 days, and then all info found in that time is forwarded to the captains and they verify that its sourced right and then add it to the final copy of the timeline. So it would be like the next 3 days would focus on the great crusade and everyone involved would research things happening in that time frame and all good info found is passed on, then the next 3 days we move onto the horus heresy...or something like that.

3. I also think that getting people to actually tell us the're helping before sending the editors a heap of stuff will help cut down on the editors having to read through things that random people have sent and hasn't been researched or sourced properly.

4. For people who do decide to help us, we should set aspects that we would be looking for in the sourcing of their research. So creating guidelines stating things like research has to have sources that the editors will unanimously decide to be credible and don't contradict known "cannon" points on the matter. 

These are only my thoughts on what we could do for this project. I personally believe that although this may seem rigid i'd like to see this done properly, and if it is done well, who knows, maybe even Games Workshop themselves will adopt our timeline as "cannon"...i think that would be an awesome achievement.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Aye _Deathwatch_. Well seeing as those i've made a solid start at the beginning I'll personally take the task of continuing from the dawn of time up until the fall of the Eldar. I guess were just waiting on volunteers at the moment. Anything you would like to take up _Deathwatch?_

For big events like the Great Crusade/Heresy/Scourging I imagine we'll need a cross-party collaboration so to speak - especially considering the timeline of the Heresy is fucked up enough as it is.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm...... I am getting some conflicting info on the Dark Age of Technology, according to the BRB the Dark Age of Technology started in M18 and ended in M23. 
What kind of things would we need? I would assume the big things such as the black crusades.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, it won't be the last of contradictions we come across I imagine. The CV puts the First DAoT at M15-18, the second at M18-22, and the third at M22-25. With the Age of Strife then from M25-30 when the Fall of the Eldar occurs.

I guess it just depends what we decide either makes the most sense or which source we fancy taking at the expense of the other.



gen.ahab said:


> What kind of things would we need? I would assume the big things such as the black crusades.


Yeah all the major events, and whatever minor ones people want to include.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I suppose we should use the source that a higher % of the population would have access to. In this case the codexes and the rule books. If you play this game you must have those texts so it would be safe to assume that more people would have access to it. But if the information is found elsewhere I suppose it should be used until it can be confirmed by the aforementioned sources or if they do not have the information.


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool, well i was thinking ill start with maybe trying to briefly plot out the time frame for the creation of the Primarchs and the Legions. Prolly up until finding Horus... the "after finding Horus" timeline will be a mess...and mostly guess work i'm sure until we find Alpharius.

But ill give it a whirl.....(cry's inside)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathwatch_v said:


> Cool, well i was thinking ill start with maybe trying to briefly plot out the time frame for the creation of the Primarchs and the Legions. Prolly up until finding Horus... the "after finding Horus" timeline will be a mess...and mostly guess work i'm sure until we find Alpharius.
> 
> But ill give it a whirl.....(cry's inside)


That'd be a great help  

When you manage to pull something together just post it on here or PM me or something and we'll get it put in the timeline.

thanks. +rep


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I cannot help but feel that Child would be more suited and adept at the documentation of the Great Crusade era; the finding of the Primarch`s, Post-Ullanor until Isstvan III and thus the Heresy until the Scouring. (due to you already having a hefty tome of such information somewhere within the archieves of Heresy Online )

As for me? I feel most comfortable with the race that is the Tau, armed with dual codexes and more spare time than the Ruinous Powers, I hope I can benefit this rather joyous 'campaign' 

.. That is, if I am required


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure i can speak on behalf of the project when i say everyone is welcome to this task. I personally haven't been on this site very long and already can see the people on here are so much cooler, accepting than on other forum sites. So do crack on bobss and good luck to you


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

deathwatch_v said:


> I'm sure i can speak on behalf of the project when i say everyone is welcome to this task. I personally haven't been on this site very long and already can see the people on here are so much cooler, accepting than on other forum sites. So do crack on bobss and good luck to you


*Pats deathwatch upon the back* and good luck to you too, sir!:so_happy:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to go through the handily supplied timelines in the SM/SW and IG Codexes for major events (such as 745.M41 the Tyrannic Wars begin) and also the 40K quiz book which is chocka block full of dates and events.


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

ok here are some of my findings, like i said rough outline and i'm hopeing that others will help me fill in the gaps .

M25 – Horiax Treatise mentions the first genetic alteration techniques.
(No source yet)

M28 – Earliest known uses of modified warriors (precursors to the space marines) help the Emperor conquer Terra.
M29 – Primarchs are created, and then scattered throughout the galaxy.
(Space marine codex 3rd edition)

M29 – The early space marine legions are created.
M29 – The age of strife comes to an end and the Great Crusade begins.
(Realms of Chaos: The Lost and the Damned, White Dwarf Nr 178 (UK))

M30 – Proper First founding of the 20 legions, space marines are created using primarch DNA.
(Space marine codex 3rd edition)

124.M30 – Ullanor Campaign
(HH novel False Gods)

125.M30 – Luna Wolves are renamed Sons of horus.
(Codex: Dark Angels)

126.M30 – The Council of Nikaea
(HH novel A Thousand Sons)

Umm i know that the HH novels are not codexs or the like but im pretty sure they are "cannon" so i thought they were a good source ...still going.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I could try and find some info on the age of apostacy. I can't promise much, this is a heavy home work weekend, but I can try and throw somthing together.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> I cannot help but feel that Child would be more suited and adept at the documentation of the Great Crusade era; the finding of the Primarch`s, Post-Ullanor until Isstvan III and thus the Heresy until the Scouring. (due to you already having a hefty tome of such information somewhere within the archieves of Heresy Online )


Well thanks  but I think that era would work best as a group collaboration.



bobss said:


> As for me? I feel most comfortable with the race that is the Tau, armed with dual codexes and more spare time than the Ruinous Powers, I hope I can benefit this rather joyous 'campaign'
> 
> .. That is, if I am required


That would be a great help  If you could focus on the major events concerning the Tau Empire and do them roughly in the same format i've done the timeline so far in, that would be great!



deathwatch_v said:


> I'm sure i can speak on behalf of the project when i say everyone is welcome to this task. I personally haven't been on this site very long and already can see the people on here are so much cooler, accepting than on other forum sites. So do crack on bobss and good luck to you


:grin:



Baron Spikey said:


> I'm going to go through the handily supplied timelines in the SM/SW and IG Codexes for major events (such as 745.M41 the Tyrannic Wars begin) and also the 40K quiz book which is chocka block full of dates and events.


Sounds good Baron. Look forward to reading it.



deathwatch_v said:


> 126.M30 – The Council of Nikaea
> (HH novel A Thousand Sons)


I can't remember personally but is that actually dated in _A Thousand Sons_? I would check but my copy is half way across the country 

But looking good so far _deathwatch_.


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

*drooling like a kid outside a candy store*

Firstly, I think we should put someone in charge of this "Timeline Project" as a whole, seeing as there are many wanting to participate, but things like this get too easily out of hand. *sigh* Also, we could split the volunteers into groups, each group concentrating on a specific timeline....well, its just an idea.

Secondly, I have aquired a few books on my computer *cough*, such as the Chapter Approved, Index Astartes with added articles, Slaves to Darkness, Lost and the Damned, The Horus Heresy Collected Visions and many a Codex....:mrgreen:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Firstly awesome- COtE anything I can help with feel free to shout, and I'll do my best but my codexes are about 250 miles away 

(plus, going miles ahead, if we manage this I'd love to help with a fantasy edition as well)



deathwatch_v said:


> ok here are some of my findings, like i said rough outline and i'm hopeing that others will help me fill in the gaps .
> 
> M25 – Horiax Treatise mentions the first genetic alteration techniques.
> (No source yet)
> ...


Two sources that could add to this are obviously Ahrimans recollections in a thousand sons and the last church in tales of heresy though i dont know if they have dates

As for the leader its CoTE's baby i think his leadership is obvious considering he is heresy onlines fluff encyclopedia anyway


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Heres some stuff from a few Codeci, it's very supericial stuff really just some of the most important events that have precise dates attributed to them- I'll continue to do research and fill out other events (especially the larger ones I've glossed over here), are we looking for exact dates or can we use '*~*' liberally where we can only make an educated guess within a century or 2?
------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*789.M35*_ - *First Imperial Contact with the Tau*.
_(Source: 3rd Edition Codex: Tau, Page 4)_

_*378.M36*_ - *The Wars of Apostasy.* Black Templar Fleets discover their Chapter Keeps in Segmentum Solar have been destroyed on the order of the High Lord Goge Vandire. Together with the Imperial Fists, Soul Drinkers, Fire Hawks and the Martian Tech Guard they lay siege to the Ecclesiarchal Palace on Terra. 
_(Source: 3rd Edition Codex: Black Templars, Page 19)_

_*139-160.M41*_ - *The Gothic War (aka 12th Black Crusade).* Takes place with the aim of capturing the Blackstone Fortresses.
_(Source: Second 3rd Edition Codex: Chaos Space Marines, Page 8)_

_*444.M41*_ - *The First War for Armageddon.* Begins with the invasion by Angron's horde
_(Source: Second 3rd Edition Codex: Chaos Space Marines, Page 8)

*745.M41 *_- *The Tyrannic Wars begin.*The Tyranids enter the Galaxy and Hive Fleet Behemoth is finally destroyed in the Battle of Macragge_.
(Source: __5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 40)
_
_*754.M41*_ - *The Cleansing of Ymgarl.* The Salamanders 2nd Company scour all traces of Genestealer infestation from the moons of Ymgarl.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

_*755.M41*_ - *The Sabbat Worlds Crusade begins.*
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 22)_

_*790.M41*_ - The Forces of the Vostroyan IX die to a man against the forces of Tau Commander Brightsword on Nimbosa.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 22)_

_*837.M41*_ - *Honour's End.* The Space Wolves and Flesh Tearers clash on the shrine world Lucid-prime when the latter continue their assault and begin to massacre Imperial Citizens.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Wolves, Page 19)_

_*852.M41*_ - The Invaders Chapter launch an assault and destroy Craftworld Idharae.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

_*861.M41*_ - The Ultramarines finally manage to replace the losses they incured during the Battle of Macragge
_(Source: __5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 40)

*883.M41* -_ The Cadian 423rd spearhead the largest armoured assault since the Battle of Talarn._(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 22)

*895.M41* - _Craftworld Alaitoc launches an attack on the Invader's home planet- only 3 companies escape to become a fleet bourne chapter_.
__(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

_*926.M41*_ - *The Necron World Engine is revealed.* And is only finally destroyed due to the complete sacrifice of the Astral Knights Chapter
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

_*938.M41 - *_Captain Tu'Shan is elected to the position of Chapter Master._*

941.M41*_ - *The Second War for Armageddon begins.*
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)_

_*944.M41*_ - Commissar Yarrick comes out of retirement when it is discovered Ghazghkull survived the War for Armageddon, and vows to spend the remainder of his years hunting the Ork Warlord.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)

*960.M41* - _The Red Corsairs plunder the geneseed stored in the Marines Errant Fortress Monastary, dooming the Chapter to a slow death._(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)

*970.M41* - _The Emperor's Swords Chapter is annihilated when a Necron Tomb stirs on their home world of Bellicas._(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)

*978.M41 *_- Whilst in pursuit of Ghazghkull Yarrick is captured by the Warlord on the planet of Golgotha.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)

*979.M41 *- *The Damocles Gulf Crusade begins.* In response to the Tau Empire's expansion.
__(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)

*988.M41* _- The Damocles Gulf Crusade abandoned in response to the emergent threat of Hive Fleet Kraken
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)_
_
*989.M41* - _The Crimson Fists are left devastated in the wake of the attack on Rynn's World by Waaaghh! Snagrod._(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

_*989.M41*_ - Helbrecht elected to the position of High Marshal of the Black Templars.
_(Source: Warhammer 40,000 Quiz Book, Page 81/146)

*990.M41 *_- The Fire Lords descend on Bellicas and wipe out the Necrons with fire and sword in revenge for the loss of their fellow Chapter. 
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 49)_

*993.M41* - *The Battle for Ichar IV. *The Ultramarines fight their largest engagement against the Tyranids since the Battle of Macragge on the planet Ichar IV where they face Hive Fleet Leviathan.
Tendrils of Leviathan leave the Scythes of the Emperor and the Lamentors on the verge of extinction.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 40)_

*993.M41* - Hive Fleet Leviathan assaults and ravages the Craftworld of Iyanden, though repulsed the the rapacious aliens leave a dying population behind.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, Page 40)

*998.M41*_ - *The 3rd War for Armageddon begins.* When the planet is invaded by the Ork Warlord Ghazghkull precisely 57 years to the day the last invasion occurred.
_(Source: 5th Edition Codex: Imperial Guard, Page 24)

*999.M41* - _The Black Templars answer Armageddon's plea for aid._(Source: 3rd Edition Codex: Black Templars, Page 21)_


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

I can cover the nids for you, and while i'm on that you need a color for them, I vote purple. I'll PM you what i get in a little bit (probably next weekend).


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I can't remember personally but is that actually dated in _A Thousand Sons_? I would check but my copy is half way across the country
> 
> But looking good so far _deathwatch_.


Well i had to some reading between the lines but it says that after ullanor they travel for 2 months go to Helixion Prime (spelling) and then stay there for 6 months while the fleet gathers and rearms...and then it takes them a year to reach Nikaea, soo i think thats somwhere in 126 (but open for correction)


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

i have a problem, The Ullanor campaign and things around that time happen 125.M30 right. Well as far as my research has shown me, the virus bombing of Isstvan III was in 012.M31...now correct me if im wrong but isn't that like 887 years later??? i thought the crusade only went for like 200 years. And this is around when the space wolves attack Prospero (apparently) but that can't be right coz the Rembrancers would all be dead but they were around for both the council of Nikaea and the arrival of the space wolf fleet nearly 900 years later....really stuck sorry and one have any info to help??


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

I flipped throug some of the books I have and check the Lexicanum. There seems to be contridiction concerning the Great Crusade timeline. The Crusades are known to have lasted about 200 hundred years, yet the starting date is given in M29 accoarding to Lexicanum, and the start of the Heresy is known to be 012.M31, as well as the Luna Wolves changing their name to Sons of Horus in 125.M30. The books seem confirm this, but I will try and check the rest of my books some time later today, when I get the chance....


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

yer its tripping me out coz thats a huge chunk of time to lose...


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

:read: :search: :scratchhead:

I checked every book I have, even the 1st Edition ones, and all I did find was this:



Warhammer 40k Compilation said:


> The Age of Strife lasted approximately the 26th millennium to the begginning of 31st (ie roufgly sfrom 25000 AD to 30000 AD - further references to dates are given in terms of millenia).





Warhammer 40k Compilation said:


> The Great Crusades lasted for approximately 200 years at the end of wich came a period of political considilation.


Also, I found confirmation that the Primarchs were "kidnapped" by the Chaos Gods before the birth of Slaanesh and the Fall of the Eldar (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, pages 176-178).

I also found the confirmation for the 125.M30. It can be found in the page 73 in the 4th Edition Codex: Dark Angels.

But other then that, all I could find was nice descriptions of the events, but no other dates. :dunno:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh damn I hate they don't have a perfectly working timeline for the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy, its compeltely ****ed up. >.<


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

hmmm well if thats all the info we have then there is something majorly wrong coz that means th horus heresy is all off by like 900 years...but bringing this back to trying to create a working timeline, what do we do? Do we kinda forget about the missing years and just start again from M31 or do we try and correct it? (i think this is up to you CotE  )


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

No, the Heresy it self is too well dated, so I don't think we have to worry about that. Its the Great Crusade that is off the charts. It either was longer then 200 years (wich I believe would seriously hurt the already established Horus Heresy book series, tough I can't be absolutely certain since I haven't read them...), or the GW staff messed up with the dates big time. Either way, someone might want call in the Inquisition on GW...

I had forgotten a couple of old rule books I had, but they turned up nothing new. If some people have old Codexs, I recomend checking them for any usefull dates (I only have the latest ones).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I have stuck this thread, as i like where it is going. It will make a fine edition to the site. 

CP


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Another suggestion here, should we make another sticky-thread for the dates that we have been able to confirm, and leave this thread for discussion and fluff-hunt?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

that is another possibility. Lets see how this one pans out and we may consolidate the dates into a separate thread, and then rename this one.

CP


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm going to regret this, but...

I have started an attampt to make a...what do you call it...well basicly to try and get the known events of the Great Crusade into some sort of an order, up until Istvaan. I already have a minor headache with the condricitions (there's THREE possible ways how the Primarchs might have scatered? And one is already supported by older fluff, but the newer ones seem to ignore it?! *sigh*). Even the origins of the Primarchs have come under suspision...

Oh well, I will keep working on this and try to get these event to an order and post them then. I think I will post a new thread for it, so fellow fluff freaks with the Heresy book series and other viable sources at hand, keep your eyes open in the near future.

*slowly turn to look at the ammount of backround and text, then thinks of the early morning wakeups* Oh, I'm so going to be a zombie in a couple of days...
Meh.
*crawls to the fluff pits and starts reading and writing the stuff down*


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've just realised I'm going to have go through every single WD I own (#234 onwards) for scraps of timeline information...well at least I'm unemployed so I won't have a job getting in the way:laugh:


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

*crawls out of the fluff pits, head surrounded by bright light from over exposure to pre-heresy fluff*

Just let you guys know, I've done what I could with the books and sources I have at the moment. The timeline I made can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=608036#post608036

Also, I once more encourage those with the Hersy books to confirm some of those "citation needed"-texts.

Alright, if somebody needs me, I'll be sitting in that corner there and dabbling with my homebrew fluffs....


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks WarWolf thats a good solid start. One thing though, you will need to reference the page numbers of the sources as well as just what book/source its taken from.


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thanks WarWolf thats a good solid start. One thing though, you will need to reference the page numbers of the sources as well as just what book/source its taken from.


...darn it. I just knew this would happen. *sigh* :headbutt:

Well, I'll leave that untill tomorrow. Right now I need...to...go...to...*SNORE!* :lazy2:


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright, I added the page numbers. Hopefully that is better...:mrgreen:


----------



## LucarioNid (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, I've found a mistake. The Tyranid bit about Ichar IV. It's fleet kraken, not leviathan. Leviathan began 997.M41.


----------



## Garat Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

Has anyone yet addressed the issue of the appearance of the Emperor? of the two different versions I've been able to find (and they are both from the internet without a referance source) I like the sacrificing shamens better than the "he just appeared" version. I'm assuming that one has superceeded the other.... Does anyone know which is the current GW approved version?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Garat Jax said:


> Has anyone yet addressed the issue of the appearance of the Emperor? of the two different versions I've been able to find (and they are both from the internet without a referance source) I like the sacrificing shamens better than the "he just appeared" version. I'm assuming that one has superceeded the other.... Does anyone know which is the current GW approved version?


Neither and both. For simplicity's sake, I have only included the Emperor as appearing during the Unification period (because that we know as a fact), the Shaman theory is only a theory and is not held by many people.


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I did find a few references to the bith of the Emperor:



Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned said:


> ...His father and mother were human, his brothers and sisters were mortal like any other...
> 
> ...Only much later would he indentify the time of his birth as eight millennium BC and the place Central Anatolia....
> 
> -page 174


Then the book talks about the human shamans and what they were doing and that they knew about warp, and how it was becomming more dangerous and a threat to humans. Then the more interesting part:



Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned said:


> Terrified for thet future of their race, all the shamans of Earth gathered in one place and began the longest and most important debate in the history of humanity, lasting centuries and leading to the birth of the New Man.
> 
> -page 175


Basicly all the shamans decided to drink poison and within a year the Emperor was born (still page 175)



Rogue Trader - 1st Edition rulebook said:


> Countless millennia ago he was born to mortal parents...
> 
> -page 135


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok hopefully someone can clarify this; humans have branched out across the universe and live on a wide plethora ov world. In order to get there they had to have had great technology. Now i know that the warp storms prevented warp travel but it seemed that when the Emperor re-united the lost worlds they had even less primative tech than they had before.

Can someone explain this in DETAIL because i've had people try to explain it before and to me it dosen't make sense.


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

Three words for you

Human Ingenuity.

to the best of my ability that is why planet A and planet B have similar technology. They both started with the same knowledge of things and when they got separated they both continued to pursue the thing they were working on before the separation.

p.s thats just a theory


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Lt. James O'neil said:


> Three words for you
> 
> Human Ingenuity.
> 
> ...


Three??...does human ingenuity contain maths...lol jks


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully for my sake it doesn't lol. But what do I know I play the communist mind slaves.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

989.M41: Waaagh! Snagrod rampages across the Loki sector, culminating in a devastating assault on Rynn's World. The Crimson Fists Chapter is left battered and bloody, but determined to rebuild.

5th Ed. Space Marine Codex, Pg 49

849.M41: Brother-Captain Cato Sicarius is named High Suzerain of Ultramar

855.M41: Assault on Black Reach

5th Ed. Space Marine Codex, Pg 40

Midnight


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Ok hopefully someone can clarify this; humans have branched out across the universe and live on a wide plethora ov world. In order to get there they had to have had great technology. Now i know that the warp storms prevented warp travel but it seemed that when the Emperor re-united the lost worlds they had even less primative tech than they had before.
> 
> Can someone explain this in DETAIL because i've had people try to explain it before and to me it dosen't make sense.


Let's start at the beginning. Before the age of Strife, Mankind was able to travel quite freely between the stars because of two things: starships that were cabable of travelling in the warp, and a special kind of mutants that the people know as Navigators. The Navigators are the only humans able to navigate the unpredictable currents of the Warp, with the exeptions of the Emperor and his Primarchs.

So, when the warp became even more unstable then usual, the human Navigators we no longer able to plot the courses between stars and the human colonies were seperated from Earths control. Thus began the Age of Strife. During this time some of the old colonies had ceivil wrs, some formed new forms of goverment, some were lost completely and yet others were able to stay in contact with the other nearby star systems, but this was quite random.

And yes, most people lost their understanding of their own technology promting the creation of the Techpriests and other similar sects that started to worship it in a way. But what really had made the humans so advanved was the STG system, but many of the teplates were destroyed or lost. So yes, in a way the Emperor had inferior technology compared to that what it had been before AoS, but the most important ones still remained: warp travelling space ships and Navigators. Without those the Great Crusade would never had happened.

Hopefully that clarifed the matter a little.


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that can't see the Timeline anymore, it just doesn't appear in the original post. 

Tried x2 browsers as well !


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Your not the only one, it appears to have completely disappeared.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Your not the only one, it appears to have completely disappeared.


:shok: ok...that's completely odd...WTF!?

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's happened in homebrew at least once before, the entire post disappears and for some reason nothing can be edited in...I shall test to see if it's the same here.

Edit: well you can edit the post and write in it, how odd that the original post disappeared


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well thats a massive bugger... :headbutt:


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

It must be backed up somewhere !? 

WTF I can't be gone, I haven't even checked it for about a month or two so I was looking forward to reading any updates / changes...


ahhh man... get on this OP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It just seems to be one of those things then, I'm starting to patch together the timeline again - gonna take a while though.

And maybe this time I'll actually back it up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll go through my Codexes and other background sources again and start assembling some events and their dates for you.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay I've got some dates here. Hope this helps a little. I put them in codex order just in case you want to check them out. The Tyranid one was difficult as it was the only one that didn't have specific names for the dates. So I weeded out some information. The other ones are unscathed. 

M30
125 _Horus renames the Luna Wolves as Sons of Horus_, Dark Angels 4th Edition Codex pg. 73

M31

197 _Feast of the Emperor's Ascension_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 21
197 _Leman Russ leaves Fenris and is never seen again_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 21
781 _The First Battle of Cadia_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 81

M33
832 _The Castle V Massacre_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63
888 _The Martyrdom of Saint Jerome_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63

M34
012 _Alcmena Nebula Wars_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63

M35
598 _Astral Claws Chapter is created_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 7
739 _The Last Stand of the 5th Armoured Terran Praefects_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63

M36
799 _The Sentry Vault Incident_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63

M37 
(not specific)-_Astartes Praeses created_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 8
811 _The Slaughter of the Blood Angels at Mackan_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 81

M38
220 _Ambush of Chapter Master Orlando Furioso of the Howling Griffons at Arios Point_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63
273 _The Corruption of the Sanctity IX Pedagogue_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63
789 _Murder of the Cardinal Bray_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63

M39
187 _Incitement of the Braun IV Tithe Wars_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 63


M41

139-160 _Gothic War_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 8
139 _The Arx Raid_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 81
150 _The Battle of Gethsemane_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 81
151 _The Battle of Schindlegeist_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 81
444 _First War for Armageddon_, Chaos Codex 4th Edition pg. 8
739 _The Purging of the Skarkrusha_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 18
741 _The Trammelling of the Sagas_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 18
745 _First Recorded Contact with Tyranids_, Tyranid Codex 5th Edition pg. 8
745 _Hive Fleet Behemoth_, Tyranid Codex 5th Edition pg. 10
746 _Scouring of Ultramar_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
781 _The Battle of the Malestrom's Maw_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 18
798 _The Assault on Baal_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
801 _Assault of Kammelstadt_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
802 _Reign of Blood_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
815 _A New Beginning_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
818 _The Death of Ur-Bolg_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 18
820 _Bloodcaller's Triumph_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
822 _The Hunters Hunted_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
823 _The Khartas Incident_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
830 _The Axonar Spirewar_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
837 _Honour's End_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
843 _The Dalaric Campaigns_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 14
849 _Brother-Captain Cato Sicarius is named High Suzerain of Ultramar_, Space Marine Codex 5th Edition pg. 40
853 _The Daemonbane War_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg.19
855 _Assault on Black Reach_, Space Marine Codex 5th Edition pg. 40
859 _Assault on Ice Planet Zoran_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 15
877 _The Mel'yanneth Skywar_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 15
877 _From out of the Warp it Came_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
886 _The Ecclesiarchy Comes to Fenris_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
895 _An Alliance Broken_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
897 _The Battle for Montberg Spaceport_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 19
901 _The Battle of Stonehaven_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 15
911 _The Vengeance of the Blood Angels_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
912 _The Lost Company of Svenger the Red_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 20
918 _The Semmel Betrayel_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
926 _The Worldengine_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
927 _The Battle for Antax_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
930 _Days of the Swordwind_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
941 _The Second Battle for Armageddon_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
954 _The Abomination of Cyriax_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 20
955 _The Gehenna Campaign_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
963 _Thorgair and the Bladed Dragon_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 20
965 _The Temptation of Mephiston_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
989 _Waaagh! Rampage through Loki sector_, Space Marine Codex 5th Edition pg. 49
989 _Assault on Rynn's World_, Space Marine Codex 5th Edition pg. 40
990 _Hive Fleet Kraken_, Tyranid Codex 5th Edition pg. 22
990 _The Vaults of Pandrax_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
991 _The Stromark Civil War_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 16
992 _The Hives of Hollonan_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
994 _The Black Fang Crusade_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
995 _Hive Fleet Jormungander_, Tyranid Codex 5th Edition pg. 26
995 _Beheading the Serpent _, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
996 _Vengeance for Semmel_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
997 _Hive Fleet Leviathan_, Tyranid Codex 5th Edition pg. 28
998 _The Great Devourer Comes to Shadrac_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 21
998 _The Third Battle for Armageddon_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
999 _The Darkest Hour_, Blood Angels Codex 5th Edition pg. 17
999 _The Wulfen Unleash_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 21
999 _The Wolves of Winter_, Space Wolves Codex 5th Edition pg. 21

Information on Tyranid Fleets

Hive Fleet Naga pg. 20-21
M41
012801 _Hive Fleet Naga descends upon out colonies of the Ulumeathic League_
640801 _Exodite World of Tar-Etenil Devoured_
701801 _Crimsonfall Devoured_
692808 _Throneworld of the Ulumeathic League Devoured_
353811 _Fall of Halathel's Shrine_
459812 _Fall of Malan'tai/Lost Contact_
860812 _Defeat of Naga Hive Fleet by Yriel at Eth-aelas_

Hive Fleet Gorgon pg. 16-17
M41
599899 _Tau are alerted by Hive Fleet Gorgon_
810899 _Lost contact to Outbound Brotherhood_
980899 _Shad'draig Colony's orbital system is elminated_
109900 _Shipyards on Sha'draig's moon are attacked by thousands of Gargoyles_
401900 _Sha'draig's Moon Shipyards are overwhelmed by new strain of Gargoyle_
420900 _Hormagaunts assault Kroot positions in the forests of Shaldraig but are pushed back_
030901 _Hormagaunts assault again with swifter strain. Kroots survive using brute force_
106901 _Final wave of Hormagaunts manage to swamp Pechallai's defences resulting in complete destruction of Kroot Forces_
843901 _Kor'O'Vanan orders withdrawl from Sha'draig_
901901 _Shas'el Vorcah sends a series of suicide missions created to shatter the Tyranid Synapse Web on Sha'draig. With Success if drives the Fleet form Sha'Draig_
075902 _Necrons from Ka'mais' dead moon awaken and destroy Tyranid Force on Sha'draig_
079902 _Aun'teniel is slain by Necrons_
079902 _Harvest of Ka'mais begins_
098902 _The evacuation of colony worlds between Ka'mais and Kel'shan_
235902 _Ambush of Ho'sarn Fleet_
550902 _The Battle of the Sol'ai Rift_
689902 _Destruction of Roksh_
760902 _Castellan Crask's Cadian XVIIIth arrives at Kel'shan_
785902 _Tyranids enter the Kel'shan system_
830902 _Castellan Crask and Kor'O'Valroth ally against Gorgon Force. Resulting in victory_
920902 _Kor'O'Vanan's Fleet fails to destroy all surviving Tyranid Vessels_
011903-490903_Cadian XVIII and Kel'shan warriors purge the Tyranids from the planets_
500903 _Battle of Worldspine Ridge_
500903 _Hive Fleet Gorgon Destroyed_

Edit: 03-11-2010(New format and Info)


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

What happened to this once great thread !? 

I can understand why the front page disappeared ... why it wasn't backed up... and why the revised list isn't half as good !?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Levendus said:


> What happened to this once great thread !?
> 
> I can understand why the front page disappeared ... why it wasn't backed up... and why the revised list isn't half as good !?


there is an unfortunate glitch on vBulletin that allows for only about 13,000 words per actual post. of some number thereabouts. Unfrotunately, the original post exceeded this "critical number" and the glitch in the system, actually removes all of the data of the post. this has happened to me in some of my fiction posts. unfortunately there is nothing that can be done to fix this, unless there was a hard copy of the original thread stored somewhere else...

shame, but that's what happens.

CP


----------

